# Driver for Premiere MA88 Microscope Digital Camera



## molngab (Apr 18, 2007)

Hello!


I have a Premiere MA88 Microscope Digital Camera. Manufacturer: C&A Scientific.
I need a driver. I use WinXP.


Thanks


----------



## Jay Barnhart Jr (Sep 15, 2009)

I have exactly the same need and operating system as the above. No answers after one month posting?


----------



## saavedra29 (Sep 28, 2009)

i have the same camera and vista, and vista cannot recognise the camera:sigh:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Try this link:
http://www.youding.com/asp/english_index/index.asp

MA88 Driver (NEW)
MA88 Driver (OLD)

Can not confirm these drivers though or what OS's they support:4-dontkno
It only contains a Setup exe. file

I have run an AVG Virus scan and it comes up clean.

Bill


----------



## saavedra29 (Sep 28, 2009)

BCComp i sent the camera already back.
But thanks for the link!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

I am sorry for the late replyray:, but it was just posted when I came acrossed it.
Like I said in my previous post, I can not confirm the drivers would have worked:4-dontkno, but as you know there is not alot of drivers for this out there.
Bill:grin:


----------



## andyatkc (Apr 30, 2010)

I have a Premiere binoculate microscope supplied with the MA88 digital eyepiece. I use a Mac running OS 10.61. I run Parallels 5.0 to use the Mac in Windows XP. The driver supplied will not install in emulation [XP]mode. It does install on a dedicated Wintel machine. Is there a driver that will install in emulation mode?


----------



## cindyg493 (Mar 15, 2011)

I know most of the previous posts are very old.
I had the same camera, I couldn't get it to work with Vista, I called 703-330-1413 and talked to someone. He sent me a new camera and new software. I then sent the old one back, this was done within one year of original purchase. The new software works great on the microscope but it has overridden a file for my photoshop program. I am now searching for a way to fix Adobe Photoshop elements 7 editor mode. I may have to make another phone call.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF please make a new thread and someone will try to assist you with your issue try the vista\win 7 area


----------

